# HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HAMANN MOTORSPORT is now crowning its extensive tuning suite for the Lamborghini Gallardo. This tuning specialist from Laupheim, Germany, is giving the 520 bhp racing car something that was omitted at the factory. A feature that is inextricably linked with the classic Countach and the more recent Diablo and Murciélago models. Without further ado, the HAMANN engineers are equipping this high-speed muscle car with wing doors.
* Full Story *


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo ([email protected])*

Nothing more than Enzo wannabe's.


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (Knox)*

??? The enzo is just about the ugliest car Ferrari has ever produced. Who cares if it is fast(er)?? The Bugatti smokes the enzo and it is butt ugly too. Lambo's look the sickest and are always faster than the competing Ferrari for less money.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (Knox)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (Audiquattroluv2)*

We have an Enzo in the shop right now. Apparently, they only come with a 2 year warranty, and this particular one has a failing front suspension lift motor(electric motor to lift front for parking, etc.). This little motor, costs $13,000. Pathetic. 
I definitely disagree with you though, quattroluv. The Enzo is a fabulous car, definitely a notch in the evolution of the automobile, hopefully not the top though. I anticipate bigger & better things in the future, as Ferarri is working on the 599, Lambo is working on the Muira, and so much more. Both companies have so much awesome history, but kind of in thier own categories IMO. Then again, what would I know?






















Me personally, I'd kill for the Maserati MC12. I can't wait to work on one of those.


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo ([email protected])*

Sometimes I think working on Audis is difficult, but at a recent training class I met a Lamborghini Shop Forman/Service manager. He explained to me how fun working on the scissor doors of the Lambos are. I would love to work on the exotic cars but I couldn't imagine how flat rate would work in that enviornment.
I am excited about the Muira, and really hope Lambo builds it.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

hmmm, i dunno.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo ([email protected])*

Riiiiice.









hehe, jk, looks amazing.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (amerikanzero)*

looks sick and hamann http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilentKiller (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd hate to buy a Lambo only to have to put aftermarket Lambo doors on it... :thumbsdown:


----------



## TheOneGTI (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (Audiquattroluv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiquattroluv2* »_??? The enzo is just about the ugliest car Ferrari has ever produced. Who cares if it is fast(er)?? The Bugatti smokes the enzo and it is butt ugly too. Lambo's look the sickest and are always faster than the competing Ferrari for less money.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32power4thewin (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (Audiquattroluv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiquattroluv2* »_??? The enzo is just about the ugliest car Ferrari has ever produced. Who cares if it is fast(er)?? The Bugatti smokes the enzo and it is butt ugly too. Lambo's look the sickest and are always faster than the competing Ferrari for less money.

hell yes!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

What was the reason they dont have scissor doors on the gallardo anyway?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (Audiquattroluv2)*

The Bugatti ugly? You're out your rabbit ass mind.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_What was the reason they dont have scissor doors on the gallardo anyway?

I read somewhere that Lamborghini reserves the up opening doors for their top end models only. That's why the Jalpa in the 80s never had them either.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (iamsuperdan)*

Ok cool thanks


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have an Enzo in the shop right now. Apparently, they only come with a 2 year warranty, and this particular one has a failing front suspension lift motor(electric motor to lift front for parking, etc.). This little motor, costs $13,000. Pathetic. 


I could have sworn Enzo's did not come with any warranty! or is that the carrera GT I am thinking about?


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok this is directed tot he second poster:
You sir...are an idiot...who do you think invented doors like that and sit down and think to yourself WHY they call them LSD (Lambroghini style doors). Lambo never copied Ferrari, Ferrari copied the Mclarens "butterfly hinge doors".
Think please stick to driving your POS VW MKI and leave.


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (iamsuperdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_What was the reason they dont have scissor doors on the gallardo anyway?


_Quote, originally posted by *iamsuperdan* »_
I read somewhere that Lamborghini reserves the up opening doors for their top end models only. That's why the Jalpa in the 80s never had them either.









I always thought it was because the doors on Gallardos aren't that long therefore in parking spots they can open fine. That's the main reason they have vertical doors on the rest.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: HAMANN Wing Doors for the Lamborghini Gallardo (Knox)*

As far as I'm concerned Audi (which manages and shares parts with Lambo> Fiat (which striaght up makes Ferarri).


----------



## 872doorfox (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (2slow Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_
What was the reason they dont have scissor doors on the gallardo anyway? 


_Quote, originally posted by *iamsuperdan* »_
I read somewhere that Lamborghini reserves the up opening doors for their top end models only. That's why the Jalpa in the 80s never had them either.


_Quote, originally posted by *2slow Vento* »_

I always thought it was because the doors on Gallardos aren't that long therefore in parking spots they can open fine. That's the main reason they have vertical doors on the rest. 

from motor trend and i believe a special i saw just before the gallordo came out, i think the have horizontal doors because they were designed by a european company and they didnt think to put the verticle doors on it till after the car was finished, and they just thought it looked good without them.. i could be wrong but im pretty sure thats what i read/saw
and btw, that car looks hott, but i am pretty upset about the ""ventus" sticker on there.. are you really gonna tell me that this LAMBORGHINI GALLARDO has hancooks on it!? i mean come on they are some cheap tires! i had them on my grang am!!!(before i blew it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


_Modified by 872doorfox at 4:06 PM 2-22-2007_


----------

